# The bigger picture of the piano composers in the 19th century?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

It seems to me like there was a ridiculous amount of piano music written in the 19th century, a lot of artists pouring themselves into their craft. Some just don't stick out as much(in the obvious ways).

Robert Fuchs in one I encountered recently. I wish really musical players would get their hands about these more obscure pieces and it might go some way to unsettling the comfortable elevation that certain composers have over the others to the point of keeping us blind to their existence. I think history gets in the way of music.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Robert Fuchs is pretty well represented in recordings, though at amazon nothing looks recent. I have 2-3 CDs of his music. He was a more well rounded composer than most of them though. Many of the 'gone missing' 19th C. piano guys were the teaching/touring virtuosos who composed pieces for their own use, and published what was sellable after they had taken the newness off it. The label Marco Polo (Naxos) issued an extensive series of recordings featuring their music.


----------

